# Cocktail books, would (have) you buy one?



## logical (Jan 14, 2007)

I’m trying to figure out who buys a cocktail/bartending book. I know that many sell each year but I can’t figure out who is buying them.

Does a cocktail book that has a large variety of soda-pop cocktails sound appealing to anyone?


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I have several...an older bartender's reference that contains every (conservative) drink known to mankind, a couple of books on tequila with margarita recipes, and a couple titled "Caribbean Cocktails" (or some such name) with recipes for colorful parasol-adorned drinks which I couldn't attempt without a list of the requisite exotic fruit juices. I keep the latter books hidden in the back of the bookcase. :blush: 

I personally wouldn't find a book of soda-pop cocktails to be of any interest.


----------

